# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Καρδερινοκάναρο, δεν τρώει το κεχρί. Πρόβλημα?

## VASSILIOS

Έχω διαβάσει στα ποστ  διατροφής του Δημήτρη(jk21),  ότι το μεγαλύτερο σε ποσοστό σπόρου που βρίσκεται στα διάφορα μείγματα για καναρίνια, είναι το κεχρί, με μικρότερη την αναλόγια της τροφής  ''VERSELE LAGA PRESTIGE CANARIES PREMIUM'' με 58%.
Στις τροφές για καρδερίνες-αγριοπούλια το ποσοστό του κεχριού είναι 30% εκτός της τροφής ''garvo'' που είναι 15%.
  Στο καρδερινοκάναρο βάζω δυο μείγματα τροφών σε σπόρους. Και για καναρίνια και για καρδερίνες.
  Χτες έλεγξα πάλι τις ταΐστρες γιατί η τροφή είχε φτάσει στην μέση. Μια απ’ τα ίδια. Στην μια που βάζω για καναρίνια είχε αφήσει μέσα μόνο κεχρί και στην άλλη για καρδερίνες υπήρχαν και κάποιοι άλλοι σπόροι, αλλά μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό πάνω από 90% ήταν του κεχριού.  Άρα το ποσοστό κατανάλωσης κεχριού σύμφωνα με τα υπολείμματα που βρήκα, δεν πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 5% να μη πω και λιγότερο.
  Για να υπάρχει σε τόσο μεγάλο ποσοστό στις τροφές το κεχρί, πρέπει να είναι το βασικό για την διατροφή. 
*Υπάρχει πρόβλημα?  Αν ναι, τι κάνω?* 
  Η απειλή ότι δεν θα το πάω άλλη φορά στην παιδική χαρά και θα του κόψω το Nickelodeonδεν έπιασε. 

  Στα υπόλοιπα εκτός των σπόρων που τρώει δεν έχω πρόβλημα.
Του βάζω έτοιμη αυγοτροφή της Beaphar (Αυγοτροφή για Αγριοπούλια) σε μόνιμη βάση, αλλά δεν τρώει τα αποξηραμένα σκουλήκια που έχει μέσα. Ότι άλλο έχει το καθαρίζει. Κάθε 4-5 μέρες βραστό αυγό  και απ’ εκεί και πέρα μια μέρα φρούτο, μια μέρα κενή, την άλλη ένα λαχανικό, κενή, φρούτο, κενή και πάει λέγοντας. Από φρούτα και λαχανικά δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα, του αρέσουν δε ιδιαιτέρα το καρότο και το μπρόκολο και από το βραστό αυγό τρώει σχεδόν όλο το τσόφλι. Χτες σε μια αυγοθήκη του έτριψα λίγη αποξηραμένη τσουκνίδα την έφαγε και αυτήν.

Το πουλί, είναι πολύ ζωηρό, τραγουδά αλλά πιο έντονα πρωί-πρωί μόλις βγει ο ήλιος, αργότερα κατά τις 11:00 μέχρι 13:00 και αργά το απόγευμα. Κάνει κάθε μέρα μπάνιο μπαίνοντας ΟΛΟ, (ούτε παπί να ήταν), τουλάχιστον τρεις φορές στην μπανιέρα χωρίς να βρω ποτέ μέσα ίχνος τροφής ή κοτσουλιάς.

----------


## ninos

Βασίλη,

όλα τα πουλιά προτιμούν να τρώνε πάντα τους λιπαρούς σπόρους και αφήνουν τελευταίο το κεχρί. Κάθε πότε του αλλάζεις τους σπόρους ;;

----------


## VASSILIOS

> Βασίλη,
> 
> όλα τα πουλιά προτιμούν να τρώνε πάντα τους λιπαρούς σπόρους και αφήνουν τελευταίο το κεχρί. Κάθε πότε του αλλάζεις τους σπόρους ;;


Στελιο καθε φορα γεμιζω την ταιστρα και αλλαζω οταν φτασει η τροφη περιπου στην μεση. Σε τρεις ή τεσσερις μερες περιπου.

----------


## ninos

κανονικά πρέπει να την αλλάζεις Βασίλη, όταν φάνε όλη την τροφή. Μην την αλλάζεις διότι έτσι τρώνε τελικά μόνο λιπαρούς σπόρους. Να την φυσάς από επάνω να φεύγουν τα φλούδια και μετά πάλι μέσα στο κλουβί. 

Μερικοί μάλιστα, βάζουν μετρημένη για μια μέρα την τροφή σε αυγουλιέρα  και κάθε μέρα αντικατάσταση με καινούργια. Έτσι είναι σίγουροι τι τρώει και πόσο τρώει το πουλί.  Απλά είναι κάτι που είναι αρκετά χρονοβόρο.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Έχω διαβάσει στα ποστ  διατροφής του Δημήτρη(jk21),  ότι το μεγαλύτερο σε ποσοστό σπόρου που βρίσκεται στα διάφορα μείγματα για καναρίνια, είναι το κεχρί, με μικρότερη την αναλόγια της τροφής  ''VERSELE LAGA PRESTIGE CANARIES PREMIUM'' με 58%.
> Στις τροφές για καρδερίνες-αγριοπούλια το ποσοστό του κεχριού είναι 30% εκτός της τροφής ''garvo'' που είναι 15%.
>   Στο καρδερινοκάναρο βάζω δυο μείγματα τροφών σε σπόρους. Και για καναρίνια και για καρδερίνες.
>   Χτες έλεγξα πάλι τις ταΐστρες γιατί η τροφή είχε φτάσει στην μέση. Μια απ’ τα ίδια. Στην μια που βάζω για καναρίνια είχε αφήσει μέσα μόνο κεχρί και στην άλλη για καρδερίνες υπήρχαν και κάποιοι άλλοι σπόροι, αλλά μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό πάνω από 90% ήταν του κεχριού.  Άρα το ποσοστό κατανάλωσης κεχριού σύμφωνα με τα υπολείμματα που βρήκα, δεν πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 5% να μη πω και λιγότερο.
>   Για να υπάρχει σε τόσο μεγάλο ποσοστό στις τροφές το κεχρί, πρέπει να είναι το βασικό για την διατροφή. 
> *Υπάρχει πρόβλημα?  Αν ναι, τι κάνω?* 
>   Η απειλή ότι δεν θα το πάω άλλη φορά στην παιδική χαρά και θα του κόψω το Nickelodeonδεν έπιασε. 
> 
>   Στα υπόλοιπα εκτός των σπόρων που τρώει δεν έχω πρόβλημα.
> ...





Eχει παρατηρηθη σε ζωα και πτηνα που τρεφωνται με Γ/Μ τροφες,να αρνουνται την γ/μ τροφη,  η να την τρωνε κατ΄αναγκη.
Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι τετοιο ειναι το κεχρι που ταιζεις και τα πουλια αρνουνται να το φανε γνωριζωντας ενστικτωδως τους κινδυνους,
κινδυνοι που δεν λαμβανωνται υπόψιν συνηθως απο τους ανθρωπους,επιβεβαιωνωντας ετσι τον Δημητρη jk οτι τα ζωα ειναι εξυπνωτερα.

----------


## VASSILIOS

> κανονικά πρέπει να την αλλάζεις Βασίλη, όταν φάνε όλη την τροφή. Μην την αλλάζεις διότι έτσι τρώνε τελικά μόνο λιπαρούς σπόρους. Να την φυσάς από επάνω να φεύγουν τα φλούδια και μετά πάλι μέσα στο κλουβί. 
> 
> Μερικοί μάλιστα, βάζουν μετρημένη για μια μέρα την τροφή σε αυγουλιέρα  και κάθε μέρα αντικατάσταση με καινούργια. Έτσι είναι σίγουροι τι τρώει και πόσο τρώει το πουλί.  Απλά είναι κάτι που είναι αρκετά χρονοβόρο.


 Στέλιο πριν από μέρες το πουλί ήταν λίγο φουσκωμένο. Ανησύχησα στην αρχή και μάλιστα διάβασα το θέμα που είχε αναφέρει και άλλο μέλος, αλλά οι απαντήσεις ήταν καθησυχαστικές,  ότι είναι από την απότομη αλλαγή θερμοκρασίας. 
Όταν πήγα κοντά στο πουλί να το παρατηρήσω καλύτερα, είδα ότι η τροφή στις ταΐστρες ήταν χαμηλά. Έτσι με την ευκαιρία του άλλαξα και την τροφή. 
Σε πληροφορώ ότι πριν προλάβω να βγάλω το χέρι μου από το κλουβί, είχε πάει στις ταΐστρες και καταβρόχθιζε.
Το πουλί όλη την υπόλοιπη μέρα αλλά και μετέπειτα μέχρι σήμερα, δεν ξαναφούσκωσε. Έτσι υπέθεσα ότι είχε φουσκώσει από την πείνα, επειδή δεν τρώει το κεχρί.
Όσο για τα φλούδια τα πετάει εξω από την ταΐστρα. Η τροφή που βγάζω είναι πεντακάθαρη.

----------


## geam

> Eχει παρατηρηθη σε ζωα και πτηνα που τρεφωνται με Γ/Μ τροφες,να αρνουνται την γ/μ τροφη, η να την τρωνε κατ΄αναγκη.


*Γ*ενετικά *Μ*εταλλαγμένες.... (απλά και μόνο ως διευκρίνιση)

----------


## VASSILIOS

> *Γ*ενετικά *Μ*εταλλαγμένες.... (απλά και μόνο ως διευκρίνιση)


χαχαχαχαχα!! ευχαριστω Γιωργο, μολις ημουν ετοιμος να ρωτησω.

----------


## geam

Βασίλη εχω κανει πειραμα στα δικά μου...  
είχα βαλει τρεις κουταλιες της σούπας  σπόρους (νιζερ – ηλιοσπορο – ασπρο μαρούλι) στο φουρνο μικροκυμάτων.... είτε θες να το πιστεψεις ειτε όχι, την συγκεκριμενη ταϊστρα ΟΥΤΕ καν την ακούμπησαν....

----------


## ninos

Έχει παρατηρηθεί και αυτό που σωστά αναφέρει ο Νίκος. 

Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι πολύ βασικό.  Το πουλάκι είναι νέο στο χώρο σου ;; Εαν ναι ο εκτροφέας που το αγόρασες, ποιο μείγμα του έδινε ;  Ίσως η αλλαγή μείγματος να ευθύνεται στο να μην τρώει το κεχρί.

----------


## ninos

Επίσης,

μιας  που θα βρεθούμε το βράδυ, θέλεις εαν τελικά περάσω απο το σπίτι να σου φέρω λίγο μείγμα για καναρίνια απο το δικό μου για να δεις εαν θα το φάνε ;

----------


## geam

Στελιο λέει για το καρδερινοκάναρο ο Βασίλης....

----------


## aeras

Ανακάτεψε την τροφή για καναρίνια με αυτήν που έχεις για τα άγρια ώστε οι ταΐστρες να έχουν το ίδιο μίγμα.

----------


## jk21

πραγματι πρεπει να μαθουμε αν η απεχθεια στο κεχρι εχει ιστορια ή ειναι καινουργια σε καποιο ισως καινουργιο μιγμα που δινει .παιζει να καλομαθαινει ,στο οτι βρισκει παντα λιπαρους διαθεσιμους ,αφου η τροφη δινεται για αρκετες μερες .παιζει το κεχρι να ειναι οπως λεει ο Νικος και τα πουλια να το αντιλαμβανονται .παιζει (το απευχομαι ) καποια εσωτερικη διαταραχη ,να το οδηγει σε ληψη πιο λιπαρων σπορων ... θα δειξει  ...

το κεχρι (phalaris canariensis ) εχει παρομοια συσταση με αλλους αμυλουχους σπορους σε λιπαρα και υδατανθρακες και διαφερει στις πρωτεινες οχι τοσο στο ποσοστο ,οσο στη συσταση σε αμινοξεα .τα μειον του σε λυσινη και μεθειονινη τα συμπληρωνει η βρωμη ,ενω αυτο εχει ισχυροτατη ποσοτητα τρυπτοφανης ,ενα σημαντικοτατο επισης αμινοξυ ,που ομως δεν ακουμε συχνα ,γιατι η υπαρξη του στον καναρινοσπορο ,το κανει να μην ειναι σε αυτα που παρουσιαζεται στο διαιτολογιο σε ελλειψη .αν ομως το καναρινι δεν το τρωει  ... 

θα μπορουσε πχ το αυγο να καλυψει μια τετοια αναγκη ... ομως δεν ειναι απο τα αμινοξεα με ισχυρη ποσοστοση στην πρωτεινη του ... στο γαλα ομως (που αν ειναι χωρις λακτοζη μια χαρα μπορει να δοθει  ) υπαρχει επαρκεστατο 

ομως μπορει η τρυπτοφανη να καλυφθει ,αλλα αν το πουλι δεν τρωει κεχρι ,ανεβαινει το ποσοστο λιπαρων σπορων που τρωει υπερμετρα .ισως να λυνοταν αυτο το προβλημα ,αν τρωει τη βρωμη και προστεθει σε μεγαλη ποσοστοση ,αντιστοιχη του καναρινοσπορου .αν δεν λυθει το προβλημα και το πουλι αρχιζει να τρωει κεχρι ,η βρωμη ειναι μονοδρομος (ή κινοα αν την τρωει βεβαια) 

ακολουθει η γνωστη συνταγη με γαλα  ...και επαρκη τρυπτοφανη 


Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)

----------


## VASSILIOS

Η τροφη που του δινω εγω ειναι  *Vadigran Premium* για καναρινια, αλλα η τροφη για αγριοπουλια ειναι χυμα και δεν γραφει μαρκα.  Μπορω ομως να παω στο πετ σοπ να δω τι γραφει επανω το σακι που μου εβαλε.
Τι ετρωγε πριν μπορω να το μαθω το απογευμα.

----------


## ninos

Βασίλη,

μπερδευτήκαμε, εγω τουλάχιστον  :Happy: 

Άρα στο κλουβί του έχεις 2 ταΐστρες. Στην μια ταΐστρα του βάζεις τροφή για καναρίνια και στην άλλη για αγριοπούλια. Αλλά τελικά σε καμία από τις 2, δεν τρώει το κεχρί εάν κατάλαβα καλά, σωστά ;;;

----------


## VASSILIOS

> Βασίλη,
> 
> μπερδευτήκαμε, εγω τουλάχιστον 
> 
> Άρα στο κλουβί του έχεις 2 ταΐστρες. Στην μια ταΐστρα του βάζεις τροφή για καναρίνια και στην άλλη για αγριοπούλια. Αλλά τελικά σε καμία από τις 2, δεν τρώει το κεχρί εάν κατάλαβα καλά, σωστά ;;;


*Σωστά.*   Συγγνώμη που δεν το διευκρίνισα. :trash:

----------


## ninos

Εαν και δεν ξέρω τι ποσότητα τους βάζεις, αλλά θεωρώ την γεμίζεις την ταΐστρα για να λες οτι βλέπεις μέχρι την μέση, οπότε πιστεύω οτι 4 μέρες είναι λίγες  για να αλλάζεις την τροφή σε 2 ταΐστρες .. 

Αυτό που θα σου πρότεινα εγώ σε πρώτη φάση είναι να επικοινωνήσεις με τον εκτροφέα να δεις το μείγμα που έδινε και εαν είχε αυτή την συμπεριφορά και εαν περάσω απο το σπίτι θα σου φέρω λίγη τροφή απο την δική μου να του βάλεις και προχωρούμε ανάλογα  :Happy:

----------


## panos70

Η γνωμη μου ειναι να βαλεις στη μια ταιστρα, μιση τροφη ανακατεμενη και απο τα δυο μιγματα και να το αφησεις να τη φαει ολη,μην την αλαζεις καθε τρις ημερες ,γιατι θα διαλεγει μονο τους λιπαρους σπορους

----------


## panaisompatsos

> κανονικά πρέπει να την αλλάζεις Βασίλη, όταν φάνε όλη την τροφή. Μην την αλλάζεις διότι έτσι τρώνε τελικά μόνο λιπαρούς σπόρους. Να την φυσάς από επάνω να φεύγουν τα φλούδια και μετά πάλι μέσα στο κλουβί. 
> 
> Μερικοί μάλιστα, βάζουν μετρημένη για μια μέρα την τροφή σε αυγουλιέρα και κάθε μέρα αντικατάσταση με καινούργια. Έτσι είναι σίγουροι τι τρώει και πόσο τρώει το πουλί. Απλά είναι κάτι που είναι αρκετά χρονοβόρο.



Καθόλου χρονοβόρο.
Απλά ετοιμάζεις  μια ταίστρα απο το προηγούμενο βράδυ με ένα κουταλάκι απο το μείγμα τροφής που έχεις (μονο ένα κουταλάκι όμως) και το πρωί την αλλάζεις με την ταίστρα που είναι στο κλουβί.
Αυτο όμως να το κάνεις μια μέρα που θα είσαι σπίτι ωστε να δείς σε πόση ώρα θα καταναλώσει ολο το μείγμα και ποιούς σπόρους θα προτιμήσει.
Με το να έχεις γεμάτη την ταίστρα απλά του δίνεις ολο το χρόνο να φάει μόνο του σπόρους που προτιμάει και που συνήθως αυτη την περίοδο είναι οι λιπαροι.
Να σαι καλά.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ερώτηση.

Αν δεν τρώει το κεχρί....τι θα γίνει ?

----------


## ninos

Διάβασε Παρακάτω Βασίλη,




> το κεχρι (phalaris canariensis ) εχει παρομοια συσταση με αλλους αμυλουχους σπορους σε λιπαρα και υδατανθρακες και διαφερει στις πρωτεινες οχι τοσο στο ποσοστο ,οσο στη συσταση σε αμινοξεα .τα μειον του σε λυσινη και μεθειονινη τα συμπληρωνει η βρωμη ,ενω αυτο εχει ισχυροτατη ποσοτητα τρυπτοφανης ,ενα σημαντικοτατο επισης αμινοξυ ,που ομως δεν ακουμε συχνα ,γιατι η υπαρξη του στον καναρινοσπορο ,το κανει να μην ειναι σε αυτα που παρουσιαζεται στο διαιτολογιο σε ελλειψη .αν ομως το καναρινι δεν το τρωει  ... 
> 
> θα μπορουσε πχ το αυγο να καλυψει μια τετοια αναγκη ... ομως δεν ειναι απο τα αμινοξεα με ισχυρη ποσοστοση στην πρωτεινη του ... στο γαλα ομως (που αν ειναι χωρις λακτοζη μια χαρα μπορει να δοθει  ) υπαρχει επαρκεστατο 
> 
> ομως μπορει η τρυπτοφανη να καλυφθει ,αλλα αν το πουλι δεν τρωει κεχρι ,ανεβαινει το ποσοστο λιπαρων σπορων που τρωει υπερμετρα .ισως να λυνοταν αυτο το προβλημα ,αν τρωει τη βρωμη και προστεθει σε μεγαλη ποσοστοση ,αντιστοιχη του καναρινοσπορου .αν δεν λυθει το προβλημα και το πουλι αρχιζει να τρωει κεχρι ,η βρωμη ειναι μονοδρομος (ή κινοα αν την τρωει βεβαια) 
> 
> ακολουθει η γνωστη συνταγη με γαλα  ...και επαρκη τρυπτοφανη 
> 
> Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)

----------


## VASSILIOS

Λοιπον το πουλι το εχω κατι λιγοτερο απο  δυο μηνες. 
Πριν το παρω εγω η τροφη του ηταν MANITOBA, αλλα και παλι δεν ετρωγε κεχρι.

----------


## ninos

εαν και θεωρώ οτι ο εκτροφέας έπρεπε να σε ενημερώσει πριν πάρεις το πουλάκι, νομίζω πως αυτό που σου έγραψε ο Δημήτρης (βρώμη & κινόα) είναι ίσως μονόδρομος.  Επίσης και εγώ ΜΑΝΙΤΟΒΑ θα σου έφερνα, αλλά αφού το πουλάκι γενικά δεν τρώει το κεχρί......  :: 

Εγώ θα προτιμούσα την κινόα έναντι της βρώμης,  εαν και λίγο τσουχτερή η τιμή της. Η βρώμη νομίζω οτι καθυστερεί την διαδικασία της πέψης και ίσως "βαραίνει" το στομάχι του πτηνού εαν το τρώει σε μεγάλες ποσότητες.

----------


## VASSILIOS

Βρωμη μπορω να βρω στα βιολογικα. Κινοα ομως.....? δεν ξερω αν εχουν εδω στα ''ορεινα αποκλεισμενα χωρια των μεσογειων''.

----------


## vag21

βασιλη προσεχε μην το παχυνεις.

----------


## ninos

αποφλοιωμένη βρώμη βρίσκεις σχεδόν σε κάθε pet-shop. Κινόα δεν φέρνουν τα pet-shop, αλλά μόνο σε μαγαζί με βιολογικά.. Θες να σου φέρω λίγο το βράδυ να τους βάλεις να δεις εαν την τρώνε έτσι σκέτη ;;  Εαν και κάπως δύσκολο εαν δεν έχουν συνηθήσει απο μικρά... Μπορείς όμως να τους την προσφέρεις μουλιασμένη σε αυγοτροφή.

----------


## adreas

Το μεγαλύτερομέρος της δραστηριότητας της καρδερίνας στην φύση αφορά την εύρεση τροφής καινερού, κατά την οποία διανύει μεγάλες αποστάσεις καταναλώνοντας πολύ ενέργειαγια αυτόν τον σκοπό. 
Η ενέργεια είναι πολύτιμη στην καρδερίνα όχι μόνο για της ανάγκες τουοργανισμού της, αλλά και για να έχει την δύναμη να ξεφύγει, αν χρειαστεί, απότα αρπαχτικά. Επίσης για την γρήγορη μετακίνησή της τον χειμώνα, σε περιοχέςόπου η τροφή είναι πιο προσιτή. 
Σε όσο πιο μικρό γεωγραφικό χώρο καταφέρει να καλύψει τις ενεργειακές τηςανάγκες, τόσο και ο κίνδυνος από τα αρπαχτικά και την έλλειψη τροφής μειώνετε. 
Οι μεγάλες αποστάσεις για την ανεύρεση της τροφής, δεν ευνοούν την αποθήκευσητης απαιτούμενης ενέργειας για επιβίωση. 
Η καρδερίνα έτσι (όπως και τα περισσότερα πτηνά), ανέπτυξε μέσα στον χρόνο τηνικανότητα της ανίχνευσης και της συλλογής μεγάλων ελαιούχων σπόρων, για νακαλύπτει γρήγορα τις ενεργειακές της ανάγκες, που είναι απαραίτητες για τηνεπιβίωσή της και την διαιώνιση του είδους. 
Αυτή η ικανότητα (της αναζήτησης ελαιούχων σπόρων), λόγο της ζωτικής τηςσημασίας, αποτυπώθηκε στο νευρικό σύστημα της καρδερίνας και θα συνεχίζει ναυφίσταται για πάρα πολλά χρόνια και μετά την οικοσιτοποίησή της. 
Οι περιορισμένες όμως διαστάσεις εκτροφής και η ευκολία ανεύρεσης της τροφής,κάνουν πλέον τον υπολογισμό της ενέργειας, βασική προϋπόθεση για την εκτίμησητων τροφών   και του σιτηρεσίου πουπρέπει να χορηγείται στην «οικόσιτη» καρδερίνα. 

Συμπεράσματα 
Η γνώμη ότι θα πρέπει να ταΐζουμε την καρδερίνα ότι είχε διαθέσιμο στο φυσικότης περιβάλλον δεν είναι απόλυτα σωστή. 
Η καρδερίνα διαθέτει ένα πολύ γρήγορο μεταβολισμό και ο μόνος λόγος πουαναζητεί σπόρους και στο κλουβί, είναι για να καλύψει τις ενεργειακές τηςανάγκες. 
Ενστικτωδώς θα προτιμήσει τους μεγάλους ελαιούχους σπόρους (κανναβούρι,ηλιόσπορο κ.λ.π) και θα αφήσει τους σπόρους δημητριακών αφάγωτους. 
Αν η ταΐστρα ξαναγεμίσει με σπόρους, η καρδερίνα θα μάθει να περιμένει τουςελαιούχους σπόρους και οποιαδήποτε στέρησή τους αργότερα θα αποτελεί στρές, μεπιθανές επιπτώσεις στην υγεία της (αυτό βέβαια ισχύει για τα ενήλικα πτηνά καιόχι για τα «φετινάρια», στα οποία η τροφή πρέπει να δίνεται κατά βούληση). 
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο ταΐσματος (ο οποίος είναι πολύ διαδεδομένος στουςεκτροφείς), η καρδερίνα καλύπτει γρήγορα τις ενεργειακές της ανάγκες και δενκαταναλώνει επαρκή ποσότητα αυγοτροφής ή συμπληρωμάτων.

----------


## VASSILIOS

Γιατι το λες Βαγγελη? Που κανω λαθος? Επειδη τρωει μονο τους αλλους σπορους εκτος κεχριου ή κανω και αλλα λαθη σε αυτα που του δινω (αυγο, λαχανικα, φρουτα, αυγοτροφη)? Παντως ειναι πολυ ζωηρο και πεταει συνεχεια στο κλουβακι του, απ την μια ακρη στην αλλη. Γενικα δεν σταματα ολη μερα.

----------


## adreas

Ας  το ξαναγράψω  ότι  εάν  συμπληρώνουμε  κάθε  λίγο  την  ταΐστρα  θα  έχουμε  αυτό το  πρόβλημα το  κείμενο είναι  του  Σελέκου Βασίλη  αλλά  έχει  απόλυτο δίκιο.  Όταν  γέμιζα τις  ταΐστρες  το αποτέλεσμα  ήταν  αυτό  το  κεχρί κάτω  αφού  σκάλιζαν με  τη  μύτη  τους και το  έριχναν  κάτω
(Και  κάτι  άλλο  Νικόλα Δημητριάδη  σε  έχασα καλά  είσαι :winky:

----------


## VASSILIOS

> αποφλοιωμένη βρώμη βρίσκεις σχεδόν σε κάθε pet-shop. Κινόα δεν φέρνουν τα pet-shop, αλλά μόνο σε μαγαζί με βιολογικά.. Θες να σου φέρω λίγο το βράδυ να τους βάλεις να δεις εαν την τρώνε έτσι σκέτη ;;  Εαν και κάπως δύσκολο εαν δεν έχουν συνηθήσει απο μικρά... Μπορείς όμως να τους την προσφέρεις μουλιασμένη σε αυγοτροφή.


*Δεν εχει πουθενα στο Μαρκοπουλο - Πορτο Ραφτη βρωμη σε πετ σοπ.* 
Το ξερω γιατι εψαχνα για σπορους. Μονο καναβουρι, νιζερ, και ηλιοσπορο για παπαγαλους ομως.
Αν σου ειναι ευκολο φερε λιγη να δοκιμασω αυριο Στελιο.

----------


## adreas

Το μεγαλύτερομέρος της δραστηριότητας της καρδερίνας στην φύση αφορά την εύρεση τροφής καινερού, κατά την οποία διανύει μεγάλες αποστάσεις καταναλώνοντας πολύ ενέργειαγια αυτόν τον σκοπό. 
Η ενέργεια είναι πολύτιμη στην καρδερίνα όχι μόνο για της ανάγκες τουοργανισμού της, αλλά και για να έχει την δύναμη να ξεφύγει, αν χρειαστεί, απότα αρπαχτικά. Επίσης για την γρήγορη μετακίνησή της τον χειμώνα, σε περιοχέςόπου η τροφή είναι πιο προσιτή. 
Σε όσο πιο μικρό γεωγραφικό χώρο καταφέρει να καλύψει τις ενεργειακές τηςανάγκες, τόσο και ο κίνδυνος από τα αρπαχτικά και την έλλειψη τροφής μειώνετε. 
Οι μεγάλες αποστάσεις για την ανεύρεση της τροφής, δεν ευνοούν την αποθήκευσητης απαιτούμενης ενέργειας για επιβίωση. 
Η καρδερίνα έτσι (όπως και τα περισσότερα πτηνά), ανέπτυξε μέσα στον χρόνο τηνικανότητα της ανίχνευσης και της συλλογής μεγάλων ελαιούχων σπόρων, για νακαλύπτει γρήγορα τις ενεργειακές της ανάγκες, που είναι απαραίτητες για τηνεπιβίωσή της και την διαιώνιση του είδους. 
Αυτή η ικανότητα (της αναζήτησης ελαιούχων σπόρων), λόγο της ζωτικής τηςσημασίας, αποτυπώθηκε στο νευρικό σύστημα της καρδερίνας και θα συνεχίζει ναυφίσταται για πάρα πολλά χρόνια και μετά την οικοσιτοποίησή της. 
Οι περιορισμένες όμως διαστάσεις εκτροφής και η ευκολία ανεύρεσης της τροφής,κάνουν πλέον τον υπολογισμό της ενέργειας, βασική προϋπόθεση για την εκτίμησητων τροφών   και του σιτηρεσίου πουπρέπει να χορηγείται στην «οικόσιτη» καρδερίνα. 

Συμπεράσματα 
Η γνώμη ότι θα πρέπει να ταΐζουμε την καρδερίνα ότι είχε διαθέσιμο στο φυσικότης περιβάλλον δεν είναι απόλυτα σωστή. 
Η καρδερίνα διαθέτει ένα πολύ γρήγορο μεταβολισμό και ο μόνος λόγος πουαναζητεί σπόρους και στο κλουβί, είναι για να καλύψει τις ενεργειακές τηςανάγκες. 
Ενστικτωδώς θα προτιμήσει τους μεγάλους ελαιούχους σπόρους (κανναβούρι,ηλιόσπορο κ.λ.π) και θα αφήσει τους σπόρους δημητριακών αφάγωτους. 
Αν η ταΐστρα ξαναγεμίσει με σπόρους, η καρδερίνα θα μάθει να περιμένει τουςελαιούχους σπόρους και οποιαδήποτε στέρησή τους αργότερα θα αποτελεί στρές, μεπιθανές επιπτώσεις στην υγεία της (αυτό βέβαια ισχύει για τα ενήλικα πτηνά καιόχι για τα «φετινάρια», στα οποία η τροφή πρέπει να δίνεται κατά βούληση). 
Με αυτόν τον τρόπο ταΐσματος (ο οποίος είναι πολύ διαδεδομένος στουςεκτροφείς), η καρδερίνα καλύπτει γρήγορα τις ενεργειακές της ανάγκες και δενκαταναλώνει επαρκή ποσότητα αυγοτροφής ή συμπληρωμάτων.

----------


## ninos

Βασιλη,
σημερα ηθελες να γραψεις, Σωστα ; Σημερα θα βρεθουμε  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Βασιλη βαζε  2 κουταλακια του γλυκου σε μια ταιστρα και τελειωσε το παραμυθι.... σε 2 μερες δεν θα εχει μεινει ουτε σπορι!

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΣΙΛΗ να δουμε την κοιλια του πουλιου μετα απο 2 μηνες που κανει αυτη την διατροφη; ισως και παραπανω; εχει κιτρινο λιπος; ξερεις να το διακρινεις ;αν οχι τοτε βαλε μια φωτο να δουμε 

αν το πουλι επι 2 ισως και παραπανω μηνες ,δεν τρωει κεχρι ,αλλα δεν παχαινει ,τοτε ειναι θεμα μεταβολισμου ,και μονο πχ με την καταλληλη αυγοτροφη που εχει και γαλα (πηγη τρυπτοφανης ) καλυπτει και την θεωρητικη ελλειψη που δημιουργει η μη αποδοχη του καναρινοσπορου .λεω θεωρητικη ,γιατι αν το πουλακι δειχνει μια χαρα και περασει την επομενη πτεροροια του μια χαρα ,ισως και να μην εχει προβλημα ελλειψης αυτου του αμινοξεως .εμενα το πιθανο λιπος με προβληματιζει

----------


## VASSILIOS

> Βασιλη,
> σημερα ηθελες να γραψεις, Σωστα ; Σημερα θα βρεθουμε


Αν σου ειναι ευκολο φερε λιγη να δοκιμασω αυριο Στελιο.                         χμμμμμμ

*Το σωστο:*

Αν σου ειναι ευκολο, φερε λιγη (*σημερα)*, να *(την)* δοκιμασω αυριο Στελιο. ::

----------


## VASSILIOS

> ΒΑΣΙΛΗ να δουμε την κοιλια του πουλιου μετα απο 2 μηνες που κανει αυτη την διατροφη; ισως και παραπανω; εχει κιτρινο λιπος; ξερεις να το διακρινεις ;αν οχι τοτε βαλε μια φωτο να δουμε 
> 
> αν το πουλι επι 2 ισως και παραπανω μηνες ,δεν τρωει κεχρι ,αλλα δεν παχαινει ,τοτε ειναι θεμα μεταβολισμου ,και μονο πχ με την καταλληλη αυγοτροφη που εχει και γαλα (πηγη τρυπτοφανης ) καλυπτει και την θεωρητικη ελλειψη που δημιουργει η μη αποδοχη του καναρινοσπορου .λεω θεωρητικη ,γιατι αν το πουλακι δειχνει μια χαρα και περασει την επομενη πτεροροια του μια χαρα ,ισως και να μην εχει προβλημα ελλειψης αυτου του αμινοξεως .εμενα το πιθανο λιπος με προβληματιζει


Δημητρη εχω διαβασει παρα πολλα στο φορουμ, αλλα για να διακρινω αν εχει κιτρινο λιπος ......... ειναι αδυνατον. Πρεπει να πιασω το πουλι στα χερια μου για να το δω?
Φωτο να σου βγαλω αυριο, αφου μου δωσεις οδηγιες σημερα, τι ακριβως θελεις να βγαλω.

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι φωτο απο καναρινι ,αλλα το κιτρινο που διακρινεις κατω απο το δερμα ,ειναι λιπος

----------


## vag21

το λεω επειδη τρωει περισσοτερο ελαιουχους σπορους,μονιμα αυγοτροφη εμποριου + βραστο αυγο καθε 4 μερες.

----------


## VASSILIOS

> το λεω επειδη τρωει περισσοτερο ελαιουχους σπορους,μονιμα αυγοτροφη εμποριου + βραστο αυγο καθε 4 μερες.


Με τους σπορους αρχιζω αυριο να δινω συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες που εχουν γραφτει παραπανω και με οτι μου ειπαν τα παιδια στην συναντηση.
Αυγοτροφη εμποριου? να μην την εχω μονιμα?
Βραστο αυγο? καθε ποτε πρεπει?

----------


## jk21

ΒΑΣΙΛΗ περιμενω να μου πεις τι ειδες απο κατω ή να μας δειξεις φωτο .μετα θα πω περισσοτερα .προς το παρον το μονο που θα ημουν σιγουρος ειναι οτι για κατι που ρωτησες αν δεν θα το εχεις  μονιμα ,εγω δεν θα το ειχα καθολου ....

----------


## vag21

επειδη τα καρδερινοκαναρα δεν μπαινουν σε διαδικασια αναπαραγωγης,εγω την διατροφη τους την χωριζω σε δυο σταδια.
1)συντηρηση:καλο μειγμα σπορων,σπιτικη αυγοτροφη 3 φορες καθε 7-8 μερες,πολυβιταμινη 1 φορα τηνεβδομαδα,τις μερες που δεν βαζω αυγοτροφη,προσθετω κανα χορταρικο ή λαχανικο.
2)πτεροροια:καλο μειγμα σπορων,σπιτικη αυγοτροφη καθε μερα,πολυβιταμινη 2 φορες την εβδομαδα.
βασιλη αν το πουλακι δεν εχει καποιο προβλημα για να χρειαζετε κατι το ιδιαιτερο,με τα παραπανω ειναι βασιλιας  :wink: .

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Παιδια εστιαζεται την προσοχη σας στο πουλι και οχι στο μεταλαγμενο κεχρι (καναροσπορο)
αν αγορασεις κεχρι απο 4-5 διαφορετικα πετ και τα βαλεις ταυτοχρονα αλλα χωρια στο συγκεκριμενο πουλι,ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα φαει ενα απο αυτα ,
εστω και αν του εχεις και λιπαρους σπορους.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Ας  το ξαναγράψω  ότι  εάν  συμπληρώνουμε  κάθε  λίγο  την  ταΐστρα  θα  έχουμε  αυτό το  πρόβλημα το  κείμενο είναι  του  Σελέκου Βασίλη  αλλά  έχει  απόλυτο δίκιο.  Όταν  γέμιζα τις  ταΐστρες  το αποτέλεσμα  ήταν  αυτό  το  κεχρί κάτω  αφού  σκάλιζαν με  τη  μύτη  τους και το  έριχναν  κάτω
> (Και  κάτι  άλλο  Νικόλα Δημητριάδη  σε  έχασα καλά  είσαι


Γεια σου Ανδρεα,
ο κ. Σελεκος τα λεει πολυ σωστα, και με βαση οτι οι σποροι ειναι φυσικης η οργανικης καλιεργειας,και οχι μεταλλαγμενοι.

----------


## VASSILIOS

Λοιπόν Δημήτρη, όσο άπειρος και να είμαι, το πουλί όχι λίπος δεν έχει, αλλά είναι πετσί και κόκκαλο.
 Το χρώμα του δέρματος δεν ξέρω αν μπορείς να το διακρίνεις καλά στην φώτο γιατί υπάρχει αλλοίωση, είναι βαθύ κόκκινο.

----------


## jk21

Για καρδερινοκαναρο ,το χρωμα ειναι μια χαρα ! το πουλι ειναι κανονικο .ουτε αδυνατο ,ουτε παχυ 

δοκιμαζεις διαφορους τροπους και διαφορα ειδη κεχριου , μηπως το πεισεις να φαει .αν δεν τα καταφερεις ,νομιζω και ετσι με λιγο παραπανω βρωμη και την αυγοτροφη που σου ειπα θα συνεχισει να ειναι καλα .

----------


## mitsman

Το πουλακι ειναι σε αψογη κατασταση.... συνεχισε ετσι!

----------

